# Orsa military style diver



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

I came across this familiar looking watch, with an eta quartz movement, desribed as a Orsa. any body know anything about it?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sorry Mike,

I don't. That watch looks very workman like and also attractive.

Did you buy it? I wouldn't blame you if you did









Does it feel right?

Ta,

Stan.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It is the exact same style st the PRS-3 and the earlier RLT Divers done by Roy.

It is also of course the same case and style of the CWC Divers.

The beauty of the PRS-3 is it is available with the 10 year battery option.

The Orsa will no doubt be as good, but what is its price!!??


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It looks like the T and the arrow are hand painted on ?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Thanks for the replies, Roy I had to down size the sellers image with out any special software hence a poor picture. It even has a broardarrow stamped on the back with an issue number!

Its been sold for $85 I'm in two minds about getting it for my son for Xmas.

Thanks,

MIKE..


----------

